# New to Savannah and Saltwater



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

I've fresh water fished for years but recently moved back to Savannah only to realize there's not too many freshwater spots but the amount of saltwater fishing is healthy so I'm thinking of dipping my interest in picking it up 

I seen reds, trout, whiting are common catches around here. Can of my FW gear I can reuse to catch these? (I'm assuming no) If not what's a great starter setup I can use off the bank/pier but something that's not underwhelming in case I hook into something nice. I have fished for bull reds, barracudas but that was with a charter/guide so I do have experience with the power saltwater fish tend to have.

Ill mainly bank/pier fish as I do not own a boat nor kayak. 

Hoping to get some pointers on gear, areas and bait so I can take my girlfriend out, she doesn't have much luck freshwater fishing with me haha.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

Do not fish but you better learn the tides.


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Do not fish but you better learn the tides.



Any good online references for me to read up on tides and fishing in this area?


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/georgiasites.html


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

Are you going to fish from a boat?


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2017)

If you have decent medium reels and medium-heavy rods,
you will be fine in green water.

Blue water is when you need the heavy stuff.

I lived and vacationed in Florida for MANY years.
Trust me on this one. You will be fine.

Dunk your reels in a bucket of fresh water
every trip.

Strip them down about every 3-4 trips.
Oil and grease.

You will be fine. (inshore)


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Are you going to fish from a boat?



Mainly on foot from a dock, bank, or pier. Till I decide whether I want to buy a kayak or boat.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

Depending on where you are fishing on the Savannah river there can large amount of time difference from the bar to areas up river. 
You can be stuck in some creeks if you are not careful. That goes for just about anywhere on the coast.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

A good weather radio can come in very handy.


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

Big7 said:


> If you have decent medium reels and medium-heavy rods,
> you will be fine in green water.
> 
> Blue water is when you need the heavy stuff.
> ...



Green water I am assuming is inshore? Everyone I see around here has like 8-10ft poles so I wasn't sure if a 7ft mh/h bass pole would be okay for catching reds haha


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 14, 2017)

Hey there.  I fish out of Stewart's Bait and Tackle on Tybee.  Come on in and see me. I'll go through exactly what I use everyday here and show you everything you need to know to get started.


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Depending on where you are fishing on the Savannah river there can large amount of time difference from the bar to areas up river.
> You can be stuck in some creeks if you are not careful. That goes for just about anywhere on the coast.



That's one thing I want to be careful of which is why I'll start my venture off on maybe a dock or pier. Any recommendations​? I found a list online of some but a personal opinion would be great! A low traffic (less of a crowd) would be perfect.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

Big7 is right on cleaning everything with fresh water


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Hey there.  I fish out of Stewart's Bait and Tackle on Tybee.  Come on in and see me. I'll go through exactly what I use everyday here and show you everything you need to know to get started.





I'll have to stop by sometime when I get the cash to invest into some gear (if I need to)!!! I definitely need the help, lol. Aside from tybee what's around the Savannah area? I found some online references to docks that I could fish it, what should I expect in those areas? Vernon river is really close to where I love. Are there any public Access docks there?


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

Graphite said:


> I've fresh water fished for years but recently moved back to Savannah only to realize there's not too many freshwater spots but the amount of saltwater fishing is healthy so I'm thinking of dipping my interest in picking it up
> 
> I seen reds, trout, whiting are common catches around here. Can of my FW gear I can reuse to catch these? (I'm assuming no) If not what's a great starter setup I can use off the bank/pier but something that's not underwhelming in case I hook into something nice. I have fished for bull reds, barracudas but that was with a charter/guide so I do have experience with the power saltwater fish tend to have.
> 
> ...


Are you a Soldier?


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Are you a Soldier?



My dad was, I'm actually from Hinesville/Fort Stewart.


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2017)

Graphite said:


> Green water I am assuming is inshore? Everyone I see around here has like 8-10ft poles so I wasn't sure if a 7ft mh/h bass pole would be okay for catching reds haha



7 foot stiff "bass" rod will do the trick.. 

Have a BUNCH of in shore fish caught on med - heavy fresh water fishing gear.

Think about it.. A 10# Red or Snook  are are no more fighters than a
same size bass or a 20# linesides.

Been there, done that.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

Graphite said:


> My dad was, I'm actually from Hinesville/Fort Stewart.


Ok I got it. You know Ft Stewart and hunter have some very good fresh water. Your dad can rent a boat at MWR cheap.


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

Big7 said:


> 7 foot stiff "bass" rod will do the trick..
> 
> Been there, done that.



Well I would have went out today then lol I felt like I would have got weird looks with one but at the same time I was tempted to go out with my frog rod. What about line? I have 50lb braid on it. I'm assuming I would still need a leader?


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?q=fis...TF-8#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=17053368035601057771


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Ok I got it. You know Ft Stewart and hunter have some very good fresh water. Your dad can rent a boat at MWR cheap.




Those are my main stomping grounds and I normally borrow my friends kayak to fish out that way but the drive out there is just a little out of my radius and I wouldn't mind getting into some salt water fishing, seems like a lot more fun. I primarily bass fish and reds seems like the salt water brother of them haha. I stay off of Waters Ave in Savannah now and there's not much access to anything FW but I always see places like Vernon River etc that's 10mins away from me

I'm open to catch anything SW not targeting anything in particular, as long as something is biting and fighting.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/fishing_saltwater-fishing_ga_aa081203a/


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/fishing_saltwater-fishing_ga_aa081203a/



Very good read! Bookmarked!


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2017)

Graphite said:


> Well I would have went out today then lol I felt like I would have got weird looks with one but at the same time I was tempted to go out with my frog rod. What about line? I have 50lb braid on it. I'm assuming I would still need a leader?



 ANDE Monofilament. And you don't need 50# inshore.

20# (or less) will do the trick.
No need for a leader, UNLESS you are fishing where teeth are on a reef.

Then, you will need leader so you don't break off a mile of expensive line. Leader needs to be 5# lighter than
the backer. 

If teeth are around, nothing wrong with a a steel leader at the same test as your main line.

ALWAYS CHECK YOUR DRAG.


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

Big7 said:


> ANDE Monofilament. And you don't need 50# inshore.
> 
> 20# (or less) will do the trick.
> No need for a leader, UNLESS you are fishing where teeth are on a reef.
> ...



Which type of hook/size and weight should I use for shrimp/squid?


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2017)

1 ought' for trout if you are using shrimp.

2 or 3 ought for "if I don't know what will hit"..

Dropping on a reef, 4 and 5 will do you well.

Never know what will hit a squid.

Better to miss a small one than a big one.

Most saltwater fish (inshore) can handle a 5..

A small Grouper can eat a fish it's own size.


----------



## Graphite (May 14, 2017)

Big7 said:


> 1 ought' for trout if you are using shrimp.
> 
> 2 or 3 ought for "if I don't know what will hit"..
> 
> ...



Circle/octopus  hooks?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 14, 2017)

Graphite said:


> I'll have to stop by sometime when I get the cash to invest into some gear (if I need to)!!! I definitely need the help, lol. Aside from tybee what's around the Savannah area? I found some online references to docks that I could fish it, what should I expect in those areas? Vernon river is really close to where I love. Are there any public Access docks there?



Yepper.  I'm not trying to sell you stuff.  Trying to show you what you need to know to start out.  There is a decent amount of knowledge around there.  If I'm not on a trip and am hanging out, I'm usually in there showing someone something.  I enjoy helping people catch fish.


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2017)

Graphite said:


> Circle/octopus  hooks?



Circle hooks are made to "hook" without you snatching.
Don't really matter if you watch your line. They are on, mostly on the bottom corner of the lip.

There are many others to try.

If you are a yank' and reel guy, I would go with
Tru Turn Hooks.

 Eagle Claw, Mustad and a number of others are fine.

All those $5.00 per hook gigs are info-commercials.
Won't do a DANG thing a "regular", decent brand hook won't do......


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 15, 2017)

Graphite said:


> I'll have to stop by sometime when I get the cash to invest into some gear (if I need to)!!! I definitely need the help, lol. Aside from tybee what's around the Savannah area? I found some online references to docks that I could fish it, what should I expect in those areas? Vernon river is really close to where I love. Are there any public Access docks there?



I was just going to show you exactly how we do everything you're asking about.  A lot easier being shown than sorting through google and figuring out what works.


----------



## Graphite (May 15, 2017)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> I was just going to show you exactly how we do everything you're asking about.  A lot easier being shown than sorting through google and figuring out what works.



Sounds good! I'll try to make my way up there sometime this week after work! Thanks a ton.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 15, 2017)

Not a problem


----------

